# Fun loving ENFP female says hello!!!!



## crzysttchr (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello Everyone. I just found this site and am thrilled that I may find more ppl like me. I am a fun loving, sexy, hate liars, love my kids, passionate, newly single after 27 yrs married (yes I left HIS sorry ass), happy, excited about my new direction and loving life 49 yr old woman (who truly feels 20 again).

I am hoping to meet lots of new friends like me who live life to the fullest, embrace all the little things that create huge memories, and enjoy the journey. I do hope to meet Mr. right someday.. I miss the intimacy of a good relationship and all that goes with it. So... hello to you all and thanks to Lance for the welcome! 

Lynn :laughing:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings crzysttchr and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum crzysttchr. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello, there! I think you'll like this place; it's very fun, and there's always someone willing to throw around theories, advice, or jokes (or kitties) when you need it. roud:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

crzysttchr said:


> (yes I left HIS sorry ass)


See, this is why I like you ENFPs. :tongue: 
However, welcome to the forum, Lynn.


----------



## somedaydream (Jul 21, 2009)

I also LOVE ENFPs! Welcome Lynn :laughing:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello, have a lolcat.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

Res said:


> Hello, have a lolcat.


I'm telling piano! :crazy:


----------



## Rushing Wind (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey Lynn---I LOVE MY FELLOW ENFPS!!!.............(except the fun-loving kind, so... sorry. fun ist bad. hates it)(okay, so I lied)

Good to have you. Be crazy. I'm down.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

sunshine said:


> I'm telling piano! :crazy:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings Lynn! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with. It should not be very difficult for an ENFP such as yourself to find love. Its keeping it that is the problem.


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh dear, another ENFP :crazy:...nah I'm just kidding. Welcome to the cafe! :happy:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome!

Kitten for you:











sunshine said:


> I'm telling piano! :crazy:


Imitation is the highest form of flattery...


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello, Lynn. Welcome to PersonalityCafe.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e TM... jk


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Fun sucking INTP female says hello!!!!!!!

Haha, jk. Welcome ^^



>


Never mind the kitten. That's an adorable little girl :3


----------



## crzysttchr (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone! It is nice to be welcomed!! I use exclamation marks alot... *wonders if all ENFP use em*

I am in a good place and am glad to have found some ppls who share my mindset. It is refreshing to find that I will find love (grrr Lance... will keeping it be the problem? i was married 27 yrs ack!) 

so, in my quest for love, lust, passion.... ( i could go on and on) I will say thanks again and look for me around the board...

Lynn the crzy one! 

p.s. are there that many of us? or are we just the best ones? *flirting with every man who is around* omgroud:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome roud:


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

-hug- WELCOME!!!
I use exclamation points alot too. It shows EMPHASIS!! Like caps... >.> 
It's good to kick crap to the curb. My sister had the best quote ever for a douchebag: Just because he's the nicest piece of garbage in the can doesn't mean he's not trash.
^_^ You'll have lots of fun here.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

yay! welcome to the playground! Dont use the swing, thats mine!


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

slowriot said:


> yay! welcome to the playground! Dont use the swing, thats mine!


Did you pee on it again:shocked::crazy:


----------

